
New population of one of world's rarest fish found off Tasmania - s0rce
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/01/26/580977484/one-of-the-world-s-rarest-fish-is-a-little-less-rare-than-we-thought
======
mmjaa
Its a real pity that these populations are endangered by poachers, who are
likely sourcing the fish for use in aquariums as a show piece. There is a real
divide between the public who know and care about endangered species, and
those who just want to be posers and have something rare and valuable to
impress their friends. I truly wonder sometimes at just what sort of mechanism
would be required to make this situation lesser so - the same with elephant
poaching. Just how can we deal with the social issue whereby some people care
about preserving the environment, and some just want to demonstrate their cool
factor by having rare, 'special' things? We in the technology world have to
take a bit of responsibility for this - we're constantly bending this innate
desire to impress to our will in an an effort to establish market dominance
and capitalistic/consumerist goals .. but on the other hand, we have the tools
to reduce this factor immensely, by way of community-building and education.
Could there be some sort of 'rare animal' streaming service which supplants
the aquarium-/mantel-mount factor, and gives everyone access to these
beautiful creations, and not just a special, elite? One wonders just how to
get such a startup booted up .. without becoming the very thing it'd be
designed to resist (poaching)...

~~~
adrianN
We could try breeding the animals and flooding the market. I've heard that
suggested for ivory.

~~~
tritium
Breeding elephants, however, is quite the tall order.

Irrespective of the challenges their sheer size presents, they’re also
relatively smart, and happen to live in conflicted territories. Convincing
elephants that they should feel safe, and command enough familiar territory to
breed openly is an additional complexity.

Is there enough room for 100,000 or a million more elephants? I’d like to
think so, but what do I know?

------
dmix
I wanted to see a video of them and found a short clip of the (new) fish by
the institute that made the discovery:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6MEM3b7Uqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6MEM3b7Uqc)

And an older video showing how they walk:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN9Rc5DrOzw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN9Rc5DrOzw)

------
shamsmali
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_sFcXqH-1M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_sFcXqH-1M)

\--- 2013 ???

~~~
emmelaich
That video is about the same fish.

But this article is about discovering a new population of it.

Here is the University's news about it:
[http://www.imas.utas.edu.au/news/news-items/new-
population-o...](http://www.imas.utas.edu.au/news/news-items/new-population-
of-worlds-rarest-fish-discovered-off-tasmanian-coast)

(linked from the NPR article)

